# Irc

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam pewien problem z kmail, z którym admin na kde forum nie mógł sobie poradzić i polecił mi zapytać na kanale #kontact lub #akonadi na Freenode.

Problem w tym, że nigdy nie używałem IRCa - zainstalowałem KVirca, widzę freenode, ale w podsieciach nie widzę ani #kontact lub #akonadi. Czy coś jeszcze muszę zrobić?

----------

## Jacekalex

Podobnie do tego:

http://fluxboxpl.org/portal/IRC

http://dug.net.pl/irc/

Wejście na konkretny kanał zazwyczaj się robi komendą 

```
join nazwa_kanału
```

Ale to już zależy od klienta, ja IRC mam na Pidginie.

EDIT:

Dorzuciłem #akonadi w 5 sekund - w Pidginie:

http://s17.postimg.org/wy3x3prz3/KDE_akonadi.png

(wszedłem przez serwer irc.freenode.net - który mam dodany w Pidginie  "od lat" z powodu innych kanałów).  :Wink: 

EDIT2:

Help Freenode:

http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup

Na Freenode też siedzi kanał gentoo-pl, było o tym tu, na forum.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

Wielkie dzięki za linki!

To już moje n-te podejście do IRCa, ale jakoś w czasach ogolnie dostępnych fór netwoych nie miałem takiej potrzeby. Teraz muszę dojśc jakos do developerów kmail, bo inaczej lipa.

----------

